# Any issues with swapping 1lt (16) oem wheels with 2lt (17)?



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

People put 19s-20s on the Cruze all day with no problems, 17s will not be an issue.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yes, OEM 17's with appropriate tire size that came with the wheel from the factory should bolt directly and fit just fine.


----------



## onthelo (Jun 26, 2012)

yes will work


----------



## dabluesman (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks for the replies! I didn't have any problems swapping the 16's for 17's. And I had them stripped and refinished in grey and clear powdercoat, I ended up going with General RT43 tires.


----------

